# Which skis?



## Ddogmann (Dec 4, 2020)

Hey all!  Looking to buy my wife her first pair of skis.  She’s a true beginner but, does can ice skate and snowboard so, she’s quick on the pickup. Found a great deal on a pair of Head Absolut Joy but, she’s not sold on the graphics.  In the same price range as the full price Nordica Astral 78 CA, which of course has awesome graphics.  She’ll pretty much go with whatever I get her but, I’d like to get her what would make her happy as that’s why we are buying over leasing.  At the same time, I want her to have something she can grow with and is not so basic that she’ll outlearn them before we get a good value out of them.  Just looking to get at least three seasons out of them.  Wondering what way you would go and why.  It would be great if anyone had any personal experience with them. Thanks!


----------



## Mt_Wawasee (Dec 5, 2020)

2 years ago my wife demo'd lots of skis at Wachusett (they apply demo cost to the purchase price with some restrictions). She tried head/nordica/rossi/atomic/etc.

all said and done she went with atomic cloud 7 and is very happy with the choice and actually skis faster than the 20+year old Kneissels I had her on.


----------



## Ddogmann (Dec 5, 2020)

Thanks for the input.  Yeah the cloud 7’s look like a good ski.  At this point, speed isn’t really a factor.  More learning friendly but not completely basic.


----------



## Mt_Wawasee (Dec 6, 2020)

by fast I mean fast for a 70+ old who never was a great skier and I only have to stop 2 or 3 times and wait for her on a 3/4 mile run


----------



## Ddogmann (Dec 6, 2020)

Oh, haha. I hear ya.  I think she has settled on the Nordica Astral 78.  She doesn’t want the Heads because they have “ABSOLUT” printed on the without the “e”... like the vodka...  Mind blown.


----------



## dmort (Dec 9, 2020)

I used to be an instructor and everyone I knew would ask me about ski buying - I always vote for a demo day - skis with similar lengths, widths, and turn radius can feel quite different underfoot. I assume you have boots already?


----------

